# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  اروع شاي للتنحيف بشهادة الجميع♨الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي♨ 12كيلو في شهرونص (سلم واستلم)

## أمــــايــــل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*بعد نجاح جميع منتجاتي الطبيعية بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى وبشهادة الجميع 
ودايمآ انصح الي حابه تشتري من عندي اي منتج 
انها تفكر وتصلي استخاره وتتوكل على الله قبل الشراء 
واخيرا وليس آخرآ جميع خلطاتي طبيعية مية بالمية والله على ما اقول شهيد* 

اعشاب الخزامي الخاصه بالشعر بالفيتامينات العشبيه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=816885

عشبة العشاب(د.عبد باسط)لمسح البطن وانقاص الوزن 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=813016

*بسسسس للعلم فقط المنتج الي بقدمه لكم اييبه مباشره من الوكيل يعني مش انا الي اسويه ^^*

*(((اقدم لك الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي لانقاص الوزن بشكل رهيييييييييييب 3 اكواب يوميآ 
تخلصج من 12 كيلو من الدهون والشحوم من كامل مناطق الجسم خلال شهر ونص بإذن الله 
ويعد من افضل وانقى واصفى انواع الشاي الاخضر لانه يكون على شكل اوراق كامله ملفوفه 
وهذا يعني بان جميع المواد الطبيعيه متوفره في الشاي الفيتنامي بشكل انقى واصفى من الشاي 
الشاي الاخضر البودره 
وطبعا النتيجه تختلف من جسم الى جسم آخر )))* 


من الفوائد الاكيده للشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 

+ يساعد على تسريع عملية الايض وبذلك فان عملية حرق الدهون تكون سريعه في الجسم 

+ يحرق اكثر عن 200 سعره حراريه في اليوم 

+ يعزز الطاقه الجسديه بشكل كبير

+ يخفض نسبة السكر في الدم الذي يخزن الجلوكوز على شكل شحوم

+ يخفظ نسبة الكولسترل الضار في الدم LDL المخزن ف الشرايين 

+ يزيد مستويات الكولسترول النافع HDL

+ يساعد على تخفيض ضغط الدم

+ يساعد على الوقايه من التسمم الغذائي 

+ يمنع رائحه الفم الكريهه ^_* لان يقتل البكتيريا الموجوده في الفم وبين الاسنان 

هذا بالنسبه لفوائده في الجسم تعالو شوفو الفوائد الاكيده للشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي في البشره 
من الداخل والخارج 

+  يعد افضل علاج لجميع مشاكل البشره 

+  يساعد على القضاء على حب الشباب والبثور 

+ ينقي البشره ويصفيها 

+  مقاومة سرطان الجلد بإذن الله 


طريقة استعمال الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي البيور 
1- ملعقة متوسطه (( ملعقة شاي )) من الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي توضع في كوب


2- يصب فوقه ماي مغلي 


3- يترك حتى يتغلل في الماء مدة 10 دقائق 


4-  لا ترمي المتبقي في قاع الكوب فبإمكانك استعماله مره اخرى اذا وضعتي عليه ماء مغلي يعني الكوب يسولك كوبين من الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 


5- يمكن اضافة الليمون او الزنجبيل والسكر حسب الرغبه 


الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي الحجم الكبير يكفي لمدة شهرين وزياده

وسعره 300 درهم 
ولا تنسين انج بإمكانج استعمال الكوب مرتين 


الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي الحجم الصغير يكفيج لمدة شهر وزياده 

200 درهم 
ولا تنسين انج بإمكانج استعمال الكوب مرتين 

وبتوصلج هديه مجانيه عباره عن ماسك الكولاجين بالشاي الاخضر او البابونج 



سياسة الشراء 
للطلب الرجاء ارسال رسالة على الخاص او مباشره على رقم الموبايل 
ولتأكيد الطلب الرجاء ارسال 30 درهم كرصيد على موبايلي ويعتبر جزء من قيمة الطلبيه 
وباقي المبلغ يدفع عند الاستلام ان شاء الله 
والبيانات المطلوبه كالتالي 
الاسم 
الاماره 
المنطقه 
رقم الموبايل 
رقم اضافي ان وجد 
ونوع الطلبيه والعدد 
والطلبيه توصلج لعند البيت عن طريق شركة توصيل 
والدفع عند الاستلام ان شاء الله 


تابع التجارب الرجاء عدم الرد لو سمحتو 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## أمــــايــــل

تجارب الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 




> أنا الحين اشربه وااااايد زييين الصراااحه وااااايد يمدحونه
> 
> المهم تشربينه 3مرات في اليوم قبل وبعد الاكل وبتلاحظين ان يضعف وااااايد وواااايد اوكي للجسم هو مدر للبول وزين حق اللي عندهم السكر والكلوستروول
> وينظم الدوره الدمويه ويحرق الشحوم بشل يومي اذا كثرتي من شربه 
> 
> والسموحه






> لايفوتكم الشاي الاخظر الفيتنامي اكثر من رائع من خلال تجربتي الشخصيه نقص من وزني 4كيلو في خلال 10ايام دون ان اشعر بذلك





> انا كنت اعاني من القولون انتفاخات وغازات وحموضة بعد الاكل مع اني اشرب شاي اخضر 
> 
> لكن بعد الشاي الفيتنامي الحموضة راحت والانتفاخات والغازات والالم اللي كان يجيني في بطني من القولون 
> رااااااح وبعد نزل وزني 3 كيلو في اسبوعين بس






> قبل شهر تقريبآ قلت بجرب
> اشرب الشاي الأخضر بدون سكر طبعا ً .. الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي , اللي يجي على شكل اوراق كامله ملفوفه ولما تحطينها فلماي تنفتح 
> كوب قبل الغدى بنص ساعه وكوب بعد الغدى بنص ساعه
> واذا اكلت وجبه دسمه , اشرب بعدها كوب.. 
> +وكنت اشرب ماي اكثر من قبل وخاصه على الريق + واكل تفاحة على الريق 
> " هذا البرنامج نقصني6 كيلو , نحت وشد جسمي , وفتّح بشرتي بعد ^^" "
> .. الآن , لما آكل باليوم خمس وجبات ما أسمن , لاني معتمده على الله ثم على الشاي 
> الاخضر الفيتنامي ,والوزن ثابت


 


> من فوايده ان فيه مضادات للاكسدة و لهالسبب اللي تشربه تبان اصغر في السن ومضاد بأذن الله للسرطان وحتى للاستخدامات الجماليه روعه للبشره





> وحده من قريباتي
> تستخدم الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي مع زنجبيل 
> بعد كل وجبه كوب ونحفت واهم شي الكرش راح






> اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
> و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله





> أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
> وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها






> الشاي الأخضرالفيتنامي ممتاز لتخفيف الوزن وأنا أتكلم لكـ عن تجربه 
> أستخدمته مدة 6شهور مع تخفيف في الاكل وابتعدت عن الحلويات وصلت جسمي للوزن اللي ابيه الحمد لله 
> وللحين محافظه عليه





> أنا صار لي شهرين اشرب منه ، أشربه يوميا مع الزنجبيل الاخضر والنعناع الاخضر ، بس كوب واحد ولله الحمد نزلت 6 كيلو ، وانا وايد مستانسة وأحيانا اسوي رياضة ، مع تخفيف الاكل





> من خلال تجربتي فاي ريجيم او مشروب لتنزيل الوزن لايفيد ولا يجدي
> اذا ما صاحبته تمارين رياضية 
> اناشخصيا بس عدلت نظام اكلي وصرت امشي كل يوم من نصف ساعة في 
> اليوم واشرب كوبين من الشاي الاخضرالفيتنامي باليوم نزل وزني خلال عشر ايام اربعة كيلو
> فأهم شي الرياضة وتنظيم طريقة الاكل

----------


## بنوتة فراولة

.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## FoOo

بالتوفييييق

----------


## BINT SHJ

مووووووووووفقه وراح اتواصل قريبا

----------


## shoog 3

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

شاكره مروركم خواتي

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## الناعمة_999

UP
UP
UP

----------


## غزلان البراري

*مـــــــــوفـــــــقـــــــة الــــــــغــــــــلا*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

.. لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير ..

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## موزنا

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## أمــــايــــل

شششششششششششششكرآ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## fiafy



----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببب

----------


## La Princess

السلام عليكم ، 

عزيزتي هل يأثر على المرضع ؟ 

في انتظار اجابتك ... وجزاك الله خير

----------


## رحمات80

بالتوفيق

----------


## احتاجك..

موفقه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ابببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

_اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,_

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن
اللهم لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Donna 
روووووووووعه .. 

طلبتها عندج من قبل مع خلطة الأعشاب للشعر .. 

أسلوبج رأقي .. توصيل سريع ... منتجات ممتازة .. 

إللي يتعامل معاج ما يندم يا وجه الخير ... الله يوفقج ويرزقج من أوسع أبوابه ... 

برجع أطلب منج قريب يوم يخلص لي عندي ... 


تحياتي

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Donna 
روووووووووعه .. 

طلبتها عندج من قبل مع خلطة الأعشاب للشعر .. 

أسلوبج رأقي .. توصيل سريع ... منتجات ممتازة .. 

إللي يتعامل معاج ما يندم يا وجه الخير ... الله يوفقج ويرزقج من أوسع أبوابه ... 

برجع أطلب منج قريب يوم يخلص لي عندي ... 


تحياتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حسبي الرب من العباد حسبي الخالق من المخلوق حسبي الرازق من المرزوق حسبي الذي هو حسبي حسبي الذي ملكوت كل شئ وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه حسبي الله وكفى سمع الله لمن دعا ليس وراء الله منتهى حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

حسبي الرب من العباد حسبي الخالق من المخلوق حسبي الرازق من المرزوق حسبي الذي هو حسبي حسبي الذي ملكوت كل شئ وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه حسبي الله وكفى سمع الله لمن دعا ليس وراء الله منتهى حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الزلاق 
ما شاءالله تبارك الله هذا الشاي شربته بنت اخوي صارت غزال بعد كل وجبة تشرب كوب الحين نزل وزنها بشكل ملحوظ وبعد ما شاءالله محافظة ع وزنها تقول ما استغنى عن هذا الشاي رغم ان وزنها نزل شهادة لوجه الخير وهى تستاهل هذا الشهادة منتجاتها مظمونة ومعاملتها جدا راقية 

جزاك الله خير اختي الغالية هذه شهادة اعتز فيها

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أم سالمين

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## أم سالمين

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم إني تصدقت بعرضي على الناس وعفوت عمن ظلمني
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حل
اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم إني تصدقت بعرضي على الناس وعفوت عمن ظلمني
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حل
اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{وَمَنْ يَتّقِ اللهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً ويَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبْ ومَن يَتَوَكّل على اللهِ فهُوَ حَسْبُهُ اِنّ اللهَ بالِغُ أمرِه قَد جَعَلَ الله لِكُلِّ شَْيءٍ قَدْرا

----------


## أم سالمين

"""""""""""""""""

----------


## أم سالمين

:::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## أم سالمين

؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

----------


## أم سالمين

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## أم سالمين

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## أم سالمين

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## أمــــايــــل

مشكوره حبيبتي ام سالمين 
ويزاج الله كل خير

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{وَمَنْ يَتّقِ اللهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً ويَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبْ ومَن يَتَوَكّل على اللهِ فهُوَ حَسْبُهُ اِنّ اللهَ بالِغُ أمرِه قَد جَعَلَ الله لِكُلِّ شَْيءٍ قَدْرا

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة remember me 
قبل شهر تقريبآ قلت بجرب
اشرب الشاي الأخضر بدون سكر طبعا ً .. الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي , اللي يجي على شكل اوراق كامله ملفوفه ولما تحطينها فلماي تنفتح 
كوب قبل الغدى بنص ساعه وكوب بعد الغدى بنص ساعه
واذا اكلت وجبه دسمه , اشرب بعدها كوب.. 
+وكنت اشرب ماي اكثر من قبل وخاصه على الريق + واكل تفاحة على الريق 
" هذا البرنامج نقصني6 كيلو , نحت وشد جسمي , وفتّح بشرتي بعد ^^" "
.. الآن , لما آكل باليوم خمس وجبات ما أسمن , لاني معتمده على الله ثم على الشاي 
الاخضر الفيتنامي ,والوزن ثابت

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ونة الم

موفقة 
إن شاء الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

شششششششششششششششششششششكرآ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## غلادبى



----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
ربي يحفظج ووفقج 







إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر



----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

.................................................

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

.............................

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من درك الشقاء وسوء القضاء وشماتت الاعداء !

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$# $#$#$#$#$#$#$#$#$

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

............................

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
✿✿✿

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

✿✿✿

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع لـــــلـــــرفــــــع ....

----------


## أمــــايــــل

صبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدافقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدافقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لللرررررررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ق

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ابببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

فوووووووووق فووووووووووووووق

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ابببببب اببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم 
====================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

===========================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

===================================
===================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع للرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=======================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=======================
=======================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:| :|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> QUOTE=اليازية 2007]هلا حبيبتي
> بغيت علبتين من الشاي الأخضر الفيتنامي الحجم الكبير
> الصراحه واااايد روووووعة وقلت حق كل حد عنه
> والحين بخذ حق ربيعتي وحدة وحق زوجه أخوي وحدة


[/QUOTE]

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

آللهمُ آغفر ليَ ۆلۆآلديَ ۆلجْمُيَعَ آلمُسّلمُيَن ۆآلمُسّلمُآت ۆآلمُؤمُنيَن ۆآلمُؤمُنآت آلأحيَآء مُنهمُ ۆآلأمُۆآت

----------


## أمــــايــــل

آللهمُ آغفر ليَ ۆلۆآلديَ ۆلجْمُيَعَ آلمُسّلمُيَن ۆآلمُسّلمُآت ۆآلمُؤمُنيَن ۆآلمُؤمُنآت آلأحيَآء مُنهمُ ۆآلأمُۆآت

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ابببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

آللهمُ آغفر ليَ ۆلۆآلديَ ۆلجْمُيَعَ آلمُسّلمُيَن ۆآلمُسّلمُآت ۆآلمُؤمُنيَن ۆآلمُؤمُنآت آلأحيَآء مُنهمُ ۆآلأمُۆآت

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ====

----------


## USA Online

اللهمّ لآتُعلق قلبـيْ بمآ ليس لي و أجعل لي فيمآ أحِب نصيب !

----------


## أمــــايــــل

===============================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم أرضني بقضائك وبارك لي فيما قدر لي حتى لا أحب تعجيل ما أخرت ولا تأخير ما قدمت

----------


## أمــــايــــل

======================================
======================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

استخدمتها انا واختي لاحظت انها تشد الجسمممكن انها ترفع الرحم غيركذاااستخدامها 21يوم وتاخذين راحة واذا كنت نحيفة فهي تنحف 3ك تقريبا انانحفتني ا لاني سمينة استفدت ومن ناحية التتضييق شي ملحوظظظ يعني لاحظت انة احتاج فترة21يوم لاني اخذت فترة اسبوع وراح استمر واخبركم بالنتائج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعه موت 
تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يالغلااااا .
. ما شاء الله الاعشاب رووووووووووعة 
الغالية احينة ابا اربع منا حق خواتي وربيعاتها .. ومتى بتوصل ان شاء الله .. ماعليج امر ..

وسموحة

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك ..

----------


## أمــــايــــل

===============================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك ..

----------


## أمــــايــــل

===============================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعه موت 
تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يالغلااااا .
. ما شاء الله الاعشاب رووووووووووعة 
الغالية احينة ابا اربع منا حق خواتي وربيعاتها .. ومتى بتوصل ان شاء الله .. ماعليج امر ..

وسموحة

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
ربي يحفظج ووفقج

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## فجر النواعم

موفقه الغالية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم ربنا ورب كل شئ منزل التوراة والانجيل والقرأن فالق الحب والنوي أعوذ بك من شر كل شئ أنت آخذ بناصيته أنت الاول فليس قبلك شئ وأنت الاخر فليس بعدك شئ وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شئ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شئ اقض عني الدين واغنني من الفقر)

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

رب لاتكلني الى أحد ، ولاتحوجني الى أحد ، وأغنني عن كل أحد ،

يامن اليه المستند ، وعليه المعتمد ، 

وهو الواحد الفرد الصمد ، لاشريكـ له ولا ولد خذ بيدي من الضلال الى 

الرشد ،

ونجني من كل ضيق ونكــــــد .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعه حييل 
أنا الحين اشربه وااااايد زييين الصراااحه وااااايد يمدحونه

المهم تشربينه 3مرات في اليوم قبل وبعد الاكل وبتلاحظين ان يضعف وااااايد وواااايد اوكي للجسم هو مدر للبول وزين حق اللي عندهم السكر والكلوستروول
وينظم الدوره الدمويه ويحرق الشحوم بشل يومي اذا كثرتي من شربه 

والسموحه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة remember me 
قبل شهر تقريبآ قلت بجرب
اشرب الشاي الأخضر بدون سكر طبعا ً .. الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي , اللي يجي على شكل اوراق كامله ملفوفه ولما تحطينها فلماي تنفتح 
كوب قبل الغدى بنص ساعه وكوب بعد الغدى بنص ساعه
واذا اكلت وجبه دسمه , اشرب بعدها كوب.. 
+وكنت اشرب ماي اكثر من قبل وخاصه على الريق + واكل تفاحة على الريق 
" هذا البرنامج نقصني6 كيلو , نحت وشد جسمي , وفتّح بشرتي بعد ^^" "
.. الآن , لما آكل باليوم خمس وجبات ما أسمن , لاني معتمده على الله ثم على الشاي 
الاخضر الفيتنامي ,والوزن ثابت 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورقه بيضاء 
من فوايده ان فيه مضادات للاكسدة و لهالسبب اللي تشربه تبان اصغر في السن ومضاد بأذن الله للسرطان وحتى للاستخدامات الجماليه روعه للبشره

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم ربنا ورب كل شئ منزل التوراة والانجيل والقرأن فالق الحب والنوي أعوذ بك من شر كل شئ أنت آخذ بناصيته أنت الاول فليس قبلك شئ وأنت الاخر فليس بعدك شئ وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شئ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شئ اقض عني الدين واغنني من الفقر)

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

أدعو الله تعالى بهذه الصيغة : 
اللهم يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعالا لما يريد يا مبديء يا معيد يا حي يا قيوم أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وملكك الذي لا يضام ونورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وأن تبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد وأن ترزقني زوجا صالحا مصلحا يحبني وأحبه كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا وننصر دينك وكتابك وسنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعباردك الصالحين وأن ترزقني ذرية صالحة تجاهد في سبيلك وتقوم بالحق بإذنك .. يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم ربنا ورب كل شئ منزل التوراة والانجيل والقرأن فالق الحب والنوي أعوذ بك من شر كل شئ أنت آخذ بناصيته أنت الاول فليس قبلك شئ وأنت الاخر فليس بعدك شئ وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شئ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شئ اقض عني الدين واغنني من الفقر)
===============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكنات 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## نووور111

موفقه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك ..

----------


## BINT SHJ

مووووووووووفقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك ..

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== =

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا خزائن توحيدك .. 
واجعل ألسنتنا مفاتيح تمجيدك ..
وجوارحنا خدم طاعتك ..
فإنه لا عز إلا في الذل لك .. ولا أمن إلا في الخوف منك ..
ولا راحة إلا في الرضا بقسمتك ..
أسعد الله أيامك .. ورضى عنك ..

----------


## حب ربها شاغل قل

السلام عليكم اختى
كيف التوصيل لقطر؟

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> السلام عليكم اختى
> كيف التوصيل لقطر؟


عن طريق البريد الغاليه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ابببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## أمــــايــــل

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## ندى1984

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم أغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري ، ما أنت أعلم به مني . اللهم اغفر لي هزلي وجدي ، وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدَّين ، وغلبة العدوِّ ، وشمائة الأعداء

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

موفقة اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE=اليازية 2007]هلا حبيبتي
بغيت علبتين من الشاي الأخضر الفيتنامي الحجم الكبير
الصراحه واااايد روووووعة وقلت حق كل حد عنه
والحين بخذ حق ربيعتي وحدة وحق زوجه أخوي وحدة[/QUOTE]

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE=FOLOVE]
أهلا حبيبتي.... أشحالج.. أكيد تذكريني.. المهم انا اشتريت منج قبل فترة الشاي الأخضر و الحين ابى اشتري مرة ثانية نفس الشاي العلبة الكبيرة و يزاج الله خير
الاسم/ أم عبدالله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الشاي الاخضر الفتنامي قاهر الدهون والكولسترول نقطفه لك من أعلى مرتفعات جبال فيتنام فوائد شاي شجرة الخير الفيتنامي 1يساعد على حرق الدهون وتثبيت الوزن المثالي2مفيد لآلام المفاصل والشيخوخة المبكرة3مفيد لنضارة وجمال البشرة ومانع للآكسدة4يمنع رائحة الفم الكريهة ويقتل البكتيريا الضارة5يعادل ضغط الدم كما أنه وقاية منه6يقوي مناعة الجسم ويقي من السرطان والأورام7ينشط الكبد وينشط عملية التمثيل الغذائي 8 ينظم مستوى السكر في الدم كما أنه وقاية منه 9يقوي الأوعية الدموية ويقي من أمراض القلب وليست طبية بل طبيعية

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الشاي الاخضر الفتنامي قاهر الدهون والكولسترول نقطفه لك من أعلى مرتفعات جبال فيتنام فوائد شاي شجرة الخير الفيتنامي 1يساعد على حرق الدهون وتثبيت الوزن المثالي2مفيد لآلام المفاصل والشيخوخة المبكرة3مفيد لنضارة وجمال البشرة ومانع للآكسدة4يمنع رائحة الفم الكريهة ويقتل البكتيريا الضارة5يعادل ضغط الدم كما أنه وقاية منه6يقوي مناعة الجسم ويقي من السرطان والأورام7ينشط الكبد وينشط عملية التمثيل الغذائي 8 ينظم مستوى السكر في الدم كما أنه وقاية منه 9يقوي الأوعية الدموية ويقي من أمراض القلب وليست طبية بل طبيعية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE=اليازية 2007]هلا حبيبتي
بغيت علبتين من الشاي الأخضر الفيتنامي الحجم الكبير
الصراحه واااايد روووووعة وقلت حق كل حد عنه
والحين بخذ حق ربيعتي وحدة وحق زوجه أخوي وحدة[/QUOTE]

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الشاي الاخضر الفتنامي قاهر الدهون والكولسترول نقطفه لك من أعلى مرتفعات جبال فيتنام فوائد شاي شجرة الخير الفيتنامي 1يساعد على حرق الدهون وتثبيت الوزن المثالي2مفيد لآلام المفاصل والشيخوخة المبكرة3مفيد لنضارة وجمال البشرة ومانع للآكسدة4يمنع رائحة الفم الكريهة ويقتل البكتيريا الضارة5يعادل ضغط الدم كما أنه وقاية منه6يقوي مناعة الجسم ويقي من السرطان والأورام7ينشط الكبد وينشط عملية التمثيل الغذائي 8 ينظم مستوى السكر في الدم كما أنه وقاية منه 9يقوي الأوعية الدموية ويقي من أمراض القلب وليست طبية بل طبيعية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الشاي الاخضر الفتنامي قاهر الدهون والكولسترول نقطفه لك من أعلى مرتفعات جبال فيتنام فوائد شاي شجرة الخير الفيتنامي 1يساعد على حرق الدهون وتثبيت الوزن المثالي2مفيد لآلام المفاصل والشيخوخة المبكرة3مفيد لنضارة وجمال البشرة ومانع للآكسدة4يمنع رائحة الفم الكريهة ويقتل البكتيريا الضارة5يعادل ضغط الدم كما أنه وقاية منه6يقوي مناعة الجسم ويقي من السرطان والأورام7ينشط الكبد وينشط عملية التمثيل الغذائي 8 ينظم مستوى السكر في الدم كما أنه وقاية منه 9يقوي الأوعية الدموية ويقي من أمراض القلب وليست طبية بل طبيعية

----------


## تعبت اكابر

الصراحه بالنسبه لسريعة وصول المنتج فالصراحة ابداع .. بسرعه وصل 
واليوم اول يوم استخدمه وان شاء الله خير 

بقولكم النتايج قريبا

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

طبيعيه ميه في الميه والنتايج ايجابيه 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bora 
الدكتور عبد الباسط معروف وموثوق فى كل وصفاته
انا جربت الاعشاب وكانت نتيجته هايله 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام فرح وشهاب 
وصفات عبد الباسط لا تعوض 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشـه $ 
انا من اشد المتابعين للدكتور عبد الباسط يوم استعملت الاعشاب حسيت
براحه و جسمي صار خفيف نزلت 6 كيلو من اول شهر

----------


## أمــــايــــل

طبيعيه ميه في الميه والنتايج ايجابيه 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bora 
الدكتور عبد الباسط معروف وموثوق فى كل وصفاته
انا جربت الاعشاب وكانت نتيجته هايله 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام فرح وشهاب 
وصفات عبد الباسط لا تعوض 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشـه $ 
انا من اشد المتابعين للدكتور عبد الباسط يوم استعملت الاعشاب حسيت
براحه و جسمي صار خفيف نزلت 6 كيلو من اول شهر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

طبيعيه ميه في الميه والنتايج ايجابيه 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bora 
الدكتور عبد الباسط معروف وموثوق فى كل وصفاته
انا جربت الاعشاب وكانت نتيجته هايله 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام فرح وشهاب 
وصفات عبد الباسط لا تعوض 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشـه $ 
انا من اشد المتابعين للدكتور عبد الباسط يوم استعملت الاعشاب حسيت
براحه و جسمي صار خفيف نزلت 6 كيلو من اول شهر

----------


## أمــــايــــل

طبيعيه ميه في الميه والنتايج ايجابيه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

quote=اليازية 2007]هلا حبيبتي
بغيت علبتين من الشاي الأخضر الفيتنامي الحجم الكبير
الصراحه واااايد روووووعة وقلت حق كل حد عنه
والحين بخذ حق ربيعتي وحدة وحق زوجه أخوي وحدة[/quote]

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 
أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها 



إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزتي في حجابي7066208 
الشاي الأخضرالفيتنامي ممتاز لتخفيف الوزن وأنا أتكلم لكـ عن تجربه 
أستخدمته مدة 6شهور مع تخفيف في الاكل وابتعدت عن الحلويات وصلت جسمي للوزن اللي ابيه الحمد لله 
وللحين محافظه عليه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤
ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

============================================

============================================

============================================

============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فووووووووووق

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم اختي وجه الخير
> اشحالج فديتج
> اول شي حبيت اشكرج من كل قلبي ع الشاي الفتنامي
> لان جد فادني الحمدلله ان اكنت اعاني تكرمين من الامساك فوق 8 سنين لكن الحمدلله من عقب ماخذت الشاي عنج قمت اسير الحمام عاااادي 3 مرات فاليوم وبطني جد خف واخوي بعد جربه معاي ولاحظ الفرق فالوزن وبطنه خف
> حتى لمل انكوم مكثرين فالاكل من شربه واااايد يريحنا
> 
> 
> والشي الثاني كريم جولي والله جد يخلي بشرتج شرات اليهال ناعمة ونظيفة ومن جذه هلي اتشجعو انهم يطلبون وانا اتريه طلبيتي اليديدة 
> 
> ...

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## amal12

هلا وغلا حبيبتي
حبيت اعرف الشاي له تأثير ع الام المرضع والا لا لاني حابه اخذ منه بس انا ارضع ..هل بيعطيني نتيجه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ما يأثر على المرضع بالعكس هو طبيعي وصحي

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
========

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ======

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ======

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ======

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ======

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع لـلـرفـع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=========================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## أمــــايــــل

UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## LACNOR Lady

> لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمــــايــــل 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع رر

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للررررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## nisreen14

الله يوفقك :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الله يوفقك الجميع آميييييييييييييين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للررررفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> وصلني اليوم السيروم الغلا ريحته وايد حلوه ...
> 
> ربي يعطيج الصحه و العافية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
هلا اختي امايل ^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
هلا اختي امايل ^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
هلا اختي امايل ^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
هلا اختي امايل ^^
عساج بخير وعافية 
اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
وامي حلفت علي ما اقصة ولا افتحه جدام حد 
والله جد نتيجة غير طبيعية 
اللحين عاد ابا اطلب مرة ثانية

----------


## أمــــايــــل

==============================================

----------


## umroda

مراحب اختي طلبت منج الشاي الفيتنامي والله داومت عليه اكثر من شهر ولا نص كيلو نزلت ما اعرف ليش مع اني اشوف ردود البنات انقهر ما اعرف ممكن اي وحدة جربته تخبرني بصدق بنتيجتها

----------


## أمــــايــــل

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> مراحب اختي طلبت منج الشاي الفيتنامي والله داومت عليه اكثر من شهر ولا نص كيلو نزلت ما اعرف ليش مع اني اشوف ردود البنات انقهر ما اعرف ممكن اي وحدة جربته تخبرني بصدق بنتيجتها


اختي خفيفي اكلج شوي وزيدي نشاطج

----------


## أمــــايــــل

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

----------


## أمــــايــــل

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله =

----------


## princcea tear

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اَللّـهُمَّ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ التَّدْبيرَ وَهُوَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيء قَديرٌ،
يا مَنْ يَعْلَمُ خائِنَةَ الاَعْيُنِ وَما تُخْفِي الصُّدُورِ وَتُجِنُّ الضَّميرُ وَهُوَ اللَّطيفُ الْخَبيرُ، 
اَللّـهُمَّ اجْعَلْنا مِمَّنْ نَوى فَعَمِلَ، وَلا تَجْعَلْنا مِمَّنْ شَقِيَ فَكَسِلَ، 
وَلا مِمَّنْ هُوَ عَلى غَيْرِ عَمَل يَتَّكِلُ، 
اَللّـهُمَّ صَحِّحْ اَبْدانَنا مِنَ الْعِلَلِ، 
وَاَعِنّا عَلى ما افْتَرَضْتَ عَلَيْنا مِنَ الْعَمَلِ، حَتّى يَنْقَضِيَ
عَنّا شَهْرُكَ هذا وَقَدْ اَدَّيْنا مَفْرُوضَكَ فيهِ عَلَيْنا، 
اَللّـهُمَّ اَعِنّا عَلى صِيامِهِ، وَوَفِّقْنا لِقِيامِهِ، وَنَشِّطْنا فيهِ لِلصَّلاةِ،
وَلا تَحْجُبْنا مِنَ الْقِراءَةِ، وَسَهِّلْ لَنا فيهِ ايتاءَ الزَّكاةِ،
اَللّـهُمَّ لا تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنا وَصَباً وَلا تَعَباً وَلا سَقَماً
وَلا عَطَباً، 
اَللّـهُمَّ ارْزُقْنا الاِفْطارَ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ الْحلالِ، اَللّـهُمَّ سَهِّلْ لَنا فيهِ ما قَسَمْتَهُ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ، 
وَيَسِّرْ ما قَدَّرْتَهُ مِنْ اَمْرِكَ، وَاجْعَلْهُ حَلالاً طَيِّباً
نَقِيّاً مِنَ الاثامِ خالِصاً مِنَ الاصارِ وَالاَجْرامِ، اَللّـهُمَّ لا
تُطْعِمْنا اِلاّ طَيِّباً غَيْرَ خَبيث وَلا حَرام،
وَاجْعَلْ رِزْقَكَ لَنا حَلالاً لا يَشُوبُهُ دَنَسٌ وَلا اَسْقامٌ يا
مَنْ عِلْمُهُ بِالسِّرِّ كَعِلْمِهِ باِلاِعْلانِ، يا مُتَفَضِّلاً عَلى
عِبادِهِ بِالاِحْسانِ،

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اَللّـهُمَّ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ التَّدْبيرَ وَهُوَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيء قَديرٌ،
يا مَنْ يَعْلَمُ خائِنَةَ الاَعْيُنِ وَما تُخْفِي الصُّدُورِ وَتُجِنُّ الضَّميرُ وَهُوَ اللَّطيفُ الْخَبيرُ، 
اَللّـهُمَّ اجْعَلْنا مِمَّنْ نَوى فَعَمِلَ، وَلا تَجْعَلْنا مِمَّنْ شَقِيَ فَكَسِلَ، 
وَلا مِمَّنْ هُوَ عَلى غَيْرِ عَمَل يَتَّكِلُ، 
اَللّـهُمَّ صَحِّحْ اَبْدانَنا مِنَ الْعِلَلِ، 
وَاَعِنّا عَلى ما افْتَرَضْتَ عَلَيْنا مِنَ الْعَمَلِ، حَتّى يَنْقَضِيَ
عَنّا شَهْرُكَ هذا وَقَدْ اَدَّيْنا مَفْرُوضَكَ فيهِ عَلَيْنا، 
اَللّـهُمَّ اَعِنّا عَلى صِيامِهِ، وَوَفِّقْنا لِقِيامِهِ، وَنَشِّطْنا فيهِ لِلصَّلاةِ،
وَلا تَحْجُبْنا مِنَ الْقِراءَةِ، وَسَهِّلْ لَنا فيهِ ايتاءَ الزَّكاةِ،
اَللّـهُمَّ لا تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنا وَصَباً وَلا تَعَباً وَلا سَقَماً
وَلا عَطَباً، 
اَللّـهُمَّ ارْزُقْنا الاِفْطارَ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ الْحلالِ، اَللّـهُمَّ سَهِّلْ لَنا فيهِ ما قَسَمْتَهُ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ، 
وَيَسِّرْ ما قَدَّرْتَهُ مِنْ اَمْرِكَ، وَاجْعَلْهُ حَلالاً طَيِّباً
نَقِيّاً مِنَ الاثامِ خالِصاً مِنَ الاصارِ وَالاَجْرامِ، اَللّـهُمَّ لا
تُطْعِمْنا اِلاّ طَيِّباً غَيْرَ خَبيث وَلا حَرام،
وَاجْعَلْ رِزْقَكَ لَنا حَلالاً لا يَشُوبُهُ دَنَسٌ وَلا اَسْقامٌ يا
مَنْ عِلْمُهُ بِالسِّرِّ كَعِلْمِهِ باِلاِعْلانِ، يا مُتَفَضِّلاً عَلى
عِبادِهِ بِالاِحْسانِ،

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اَللّـهُمَّ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ التَّدْبيرَ وَهُوَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيء قَديرٌ،
يا مَنْ يَعْلَمُ خائِنَةَ الاَعْيُنِ وَما تُخْفِي الصُّدُورِ وَتُجِنُّ الضَّميرُ وَهُوَ اللَّطيفُ الْخَبيرُ، 
اَللّـهُمَّ اجْعَلْنا مِمَّنْ نَوى فَعَمِلَ، وَلا تَجْعَلْنا مِمَّنْ شَقِيَ فَكَسِلَ، 
وَلا مِمَّنْ هُوَ عَلى غَيْرِ عَمَل يَتَّكِلُ، 
اَللّـهُمَّ صَحِّحْ اَبْدانَنا مِنَ الْعِلَلِ، 
وَاَعِنّا عَلى ما افْتَرَضْتَ عَلَيْنا مِنَ الْعَمَلِ، حَتّى يَنْقَضِيَ
عَنّا شَهْرُكَ هذا وَقَدْ اَدَّيْنا مَفْرُوضَكَ فيهِ عَلَيْنا، 
اَللّـهُمَّ اَعِنّا عَلى صِيامِهِ، وَوَفِّقْنا لِقِيامِهِ، وَنَشِّطْنا فيهِ لِلصَّلاةِ،
وَلا تَحْجُبْنا مِنَ الْقِراءَةِ، وَسَهِّلْ لَنا فيهِ ايتاءَ الزَّكاةِ،
اَللّـهُمَّ لا تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنا وَصَباً وَلا تَعَباً وَلا سَقَماً
وَلا عَطَباً، 
اَللّـهُمَّ ارْزُقْنا الاِفْطارَ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ الْحلالِ، اَللّـهُمَّ سَهِّلْ لَنا فيهِ ما قَسَمْتَهُ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ، 
وَيَسِّرْ ما قَدَّرْتَهُ مِنْ اَمْرِكَ، وَاجْعَلْهُ حَلالاً طَيِّباً
نَقِيّاً مِنَ الاثامِ خالِصاً مِنَ الاصارِ وَالاَجْرامِ، اَللّـهُمَّ لا
تُطْعِمْنا اِلاّ طَيِّباً غَيْرَ خَبيث وَلا حَرام،
وَاجْعَلْ رِزْقَكَ لَنا حَلالاً لا يَشُوبُهُ دَنَسٌ وَلا اَسْقامٌ يا
مَنْ عِلْمُهُ بِالسِّرِّ كَعِلْمِهِ باِلاِعْلانِ، يا مُتَفَضِّلاً عَلى
عِبادِهِ بِالاِحْسانِ،

----------


## أمــــايــــل

* * * ((( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ))) * * *

----------


## أمــــايــــل

* * * ((( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ))) * * *
========================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

* * * ((( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ))) * * *
========================================
================================================== =

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
=======================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=======================================
=======================================
=======================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
================================================== ===

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
================================================== ===

----------


## أمــــايــــل

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
================================================== ===

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
================================================== ===
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمــــايــــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
================================================== ===
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
================================================== ===

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ===

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===

----------


## أمــــايــــل

================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===
================================================== ===

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القلب 
مرحبا اخت امايل..
ان شاء الله انج ذكرتيني ...
انا زبووونه دوووم عندج..
فديتج ما عليج امر اريد عدد (7) اكياس من اعشاب الخزامي..ضرووري
يعطيج العافية على هالاعشاب وفي انتظارج
وهذا عنواني 







إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جريح دبي 
مشكووووووووووووووره اختي امايل 
الاهل يستخدمونها والنتيجه رووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

* * * ((( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت , أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ))) * * *

----------


## أمــــايــــل

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## أمــــايــــل

====================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

==================================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

==================================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ربـّي..! 
آكتبّ ليّ فيْ آيآميّ آلقِريبهَ 
آلقآدِمهٌ .. 
فـرحّه.. تغَير بهّآ مجـرىّ 
{ .. حيآتيِ للآبدّ . . 


❤ آللهٌم آمينّ ❤

----------


## أمــــايــــل

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=============================================

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

إقتباس:
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *عروس الجنه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت اكتبلكم عن الاعشاب 
استعملتها وواضبت عليها 3 اسابيع وكل اللى فى البيت انبهرو من نتيجة الاعشاب على شعرى انا واختى
وباذن الله بطلب منها الاعشاب وبطلب منها كميه علشان خايفه صراحه حد من اهلى يطلبها منى وتكون مخلصه عندها
على العموم انا انصحكم بالاعشاب لكل من يعانى بتساقط وخشونه وتقصف فى الشعر
واسفة ع الاطالة

----------


## أمــــايــــل

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## أمــــايــــل

=============================================
=============================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

((((((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))) ))))

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

راللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•



•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> دعاء دخول السوق 
> قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .

----------


## زهرة الكون؟.؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
شاهي فيتنامي هل يؤثر على المراه المرضعه وهل يؤثر على الحليب 
والسموووحه

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا الغاليه ما ياثر

----------


## أمــــايــــل

*دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

*دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،
> 
> وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،
> 
> وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
> 
> اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،
> 
> اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،
> 
> وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،
> 
> وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
> 
> اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،
> 
> اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ نُفُوساً مُطْمَئِنَّةً تُؤْمِنُ بِلِقَائِكَ، وَتَقْنَعُ بِعَطَائِكَ، وَتَرْضَى بِقَضَائِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ سِرَّنَا وَعَلاَنِيَتَنَا فَاقْبَلْ مَعْذِرَتَنَا، وَتَعْلَمُ حَاجَاتِنَا فَأَعْطِنَا سُؤْلَنَا. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لِي وَلِلمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ هَمٍّ فَرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ ضِيقٍ مَخْرَجاً، وَمِنْ كُلِّ بَلاَءٍ عَافِيَةً. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الطَّعْنِ وَالطَّاعُونِ وَالوَبَاءِ، وَعَظِيمِ البَلاَءِ فِي النَّفْسِ وَالأَهْلِ وَالمَالِ وَالوَلَدِ. اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا بِسُوءِ فِعْلِنَا، وَلاَ تُهْلِكْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ اكْتُبْنَا مَعَ مَنْ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنْكَ الحُسْنَى، الّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ النَّارِ مُبْعَدُونَ، لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا وَهُم فِيمَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> دعاء دخول السوق 
> قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة

----------


## أمــــايــــل

دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة » .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

*دعاء دخول السوق 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : « من دخل السوق فقال: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير" كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة ورفع له ألف الف درجة*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

===========================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الصباح والمساء

1 " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ( قراءة آية الكرسي ) ، قراءة ( سورة الإخلاص - ثلاث مرات ) ، قراءة ( سورة الفلق - ثلاث مرات ) ، قراءة ( سورة الناس - ثلاث مرات ) ".

2 " أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

3 " اللهم بك أصبحنا ، و بك أمسينا ، و بك نحيا ، و بك نموت ، و اليك النشور ".

4 " اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

5 " اللهم إني أصبحت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك - ( أربع مرات ) ".

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ستغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ستغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ستغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ستغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ستغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ستغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

[ .. ღ اللهم أنت وحدك تعلم ما أتمناه فحققه لي يارب ღ.. ] ‏
*•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~**•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

[ .. ღ اللهم أنت وحدك تعلم ما أتمناه فحققه لي يارب ღ.. ] ‏
*•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~**•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا تِطّيعْ ٱلهّمْ . . لُو هّمِـكْ كَبير 
قّل لـهّمكْ لُو كِبَر : لـيْ رّبْ أكّبرْ 
بالصّلاھ ≈ يهّونْ كِل أمر عسّيرْ
يكِفيْ إنّهَا تَبتدّي بــــ • ٱللّھْ أكّبرْ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

[ .. ღاستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ღ.. ] ‏
*•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~**•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

*•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~**•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا تِطّيعْ ٱلهّمْ . . لُو هّمِـكْ كَبير 
قّل لـهّمكْ لُو كِبَر : لـيْ رّبْ أكّبرْ 
بالصّلاھ ≈ يهّونْ كِل أمر عسّيرْ
يكِفيْ إنّهَا تَبتدّي بــــ • ٱللّھْ أكّبرْ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

[ .. ღاستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ღ.. ] ‏
*•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~**•~-.¸¸,.-~****•~-.¸¸,.-~*

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب بببببببب

----------


## أمــــايــــل

ابببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## حبوبة العين

اختي بسالج عادي نستعمله في النفاس ؟

----------


## أمــــايــــل

> اختي بسالج عادي نستعمله في النفاس ؟


هيه عادي الغاليه ممكن تستعملينه في النفاس

----------


## أمــــايــــل

======================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩

----------


## أمــــايــــل

۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

========================================

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..

----------


## أمــــايــــل

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله
..

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اكثرو من التكبير والتهليل في هذه الايام المباركة

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لااله الا الله
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد 
الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة واصيلا
الله صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أمــــايــــل

استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله 
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله استغفرالله
استغفرالله

----------


## أمــــايــــل

الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------


## أمــــايــــل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا .. وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ ... وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا 
الْلَّهُمَّ لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ... وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا ... وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا .. فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ... وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ... وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ مِنِّيْ حَاسِدٍ .. وَلاتُفْرّحُ بِسُقُوْطِيْ اعْدَائِيَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِغْنَّنِيّ بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ .. وَبِخَشْيَتكِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ دَعَانِيْ مِنْ لَايَخَافُكَ إِلَىَ حَرَامٍ ... فَاحْفَظْنِيْ كَمَا حَفِظْتُ مِنْ الْحَرَامِ يُوَسُفَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ ضَاقَتْ عَلَيَّ الْارْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ .. فَأَغِثْنِيْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِيْ أَغَثْتَ بِهَا صَاحِبُ الْحُوتِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ انَّ رُفِعَتْ لَكَ يدَيِيّ أَدْعُوْكَ بِحَاجَةٍ ... فَلَا تَرُدَّ يَدِيَ بِلَا حَاجَتِيْ وَانْتَ الْكَرِيْمِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِرْزُقْنِيْ مِنَ الْرِّزْقِ الْحَلَالِ .. مايُغنِيْنِيّ عَنْ سِوَاكَ 
الْلَّهُمَّ إِمْنَحْنِيْ مِنْ الآمَانَ ... مايَجْعَلْنِيّ أَنْعَمَ بِنَوْمٍ الْطِّفْلِ فِيْ مَهْدِهِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِيْ ذُرِّيَّةِ صَالِحَةً .. تَسُرُّنِي فِىْ شَبَابِيْ .. وَتَسْتُرُنِيِ فِىْ شَيْخُوْخَتِيْ ! 
الْلَّهُمَّ انْصُرْنِيْ عَلَىَ الْنَّفْسِ الْأَمَارَةَ بِالْسُّوْءِ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ أَبْلِيْسُ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ 
الْلَّهُمَّ لِاتُمَكِنِ ابْلِيْسَ مِنِّيْ !!! 
الْلَّهُمَّ آمِّيْنَ

----------

